# My current layout - just came out of hiatus



## bluenavigator (Aug 30, 2015)

Been a while since I worked on my layout. Also, I found that I hadn't post a post on this forum for a quite time. Three years and some had been passed.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Looks like you can pick up right where you left off, and it looks good!


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Welcome back.


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

Welcome back!

Is this where you left off three years ago, or is this all recently built after your return to the hobby?


----------



## bluenavigator (Aug 30, 2015)

Yes, this is what I had left 3 years ago. Just removed both front and back bridges and the twisted track and added a bit more R3 foams on the middle recently.


----------



## bluenavigator (Aug 30, 2015)

Here's updated layout. I just added more foam on front and back corner. The idea is to make the layout focused on ore industry since I have been collecting these 26' ore cars.


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

I like the void you have left. Is that going to be a river?


----------



## bluenavigator (Aug 30, 2015)

JeffHurl said:


> I like the void you have left. Is that going to be a river?


Yes, it will be a river. I do plan to change the shape of the river as I don't like how it looks right now. Also, I am considering a fall on the end of the river and possible build better bridge on the end of the river, at the first cross. I need to figure out how to drop that end to maybe 4 to 8 inches. I am still brainstorming on the ideas of how it would look like.


----------



## BigGRacing (Sep 25, 2020)

Looks great, is it a spin on the granite gorge layout by chance ?


----------



## bluenavigator (Aug 30, 2015)

BigGRacing said:


> Looks great, is it a spin on the granite gorge layout by chance ?


Actually, it wasn't a spin off from that one. I didn't realize that it was pretty close to that one as I checked the old Atlas layout plans. I created the layout with SCARM.


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

This is looking amazing. I look forward to seeing the ore train.


----------

